
One Guy Sold the World on an $80 Used Tissue - bobbiechen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTHg-tGvlJ8
======
dabbernaught420
dislike this guy's comedy it's like he thought very hard about how to be a
popular comedian and not so much about how to be funny

